# Hyd fluid for dultz 4006



## Gary Edmonds (Feb 7, 2021)

What kind of fluid & where


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gary, welcome to the tractor forum.

An owner's/operator's manual will cover all maintenance items for a Duetz 4006 including your fluids question. You can find this manual on the internet for $35-$40. Check also ebay and amazon.

This old series of posts on the defunct SSB tractor forum should help you out to some degree: deutz 4006 

Here is the tractordata.com site for your tractor:  http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/1/8/2186-deutz-d-4006.html


----------

